# Property Destroyed



## loganndhunter (Aug 20, 2009)

I dont post on here often but I love surfing this site daily, but after tonight I had to vent! Went to check my trail cam tonight and walked up to find the trail cam open and broken with the SD card stolen, my ground blind trashed and 60 yards from where it was staked in, and the electric feeder wires all cut. :******: The worst part about this is it is on private property that our family owns. Angry is a tiny understatement to how I feel tonight. Not even sure what to do.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

call the sheriff / warden and report it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

striped1 said:


> call the sheriff / warden and report it.


Exactly, sorry to hear about it. Stuff can be replaced, but feelings stay.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow! I honest to god thought that crap didn't happen out here. Goes to show there are jealous aholes everywhere. I wonder if it was punk kids?


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I would call the sheriff, that's just wrong. Especially if it was kind of far from the property line, but whoever did it atleast wasn't dumb since they took the SD card. It makes you wonder why they didn't take the camera or was it locked to the tree? That's just wrong...


----------



## beretta16 (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds like either kids or anti's. Call the police and report it.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

That's worst than stealing, do you know all the neighbors? I'd report it and notify all the other property owners what is going on, they are the ones who will ultimately catch them not the authorities, the more eyes the better.


----------

